# anchors



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Wife and I paddled around the south breakwater area and just got back. East wind never left. Marked some fish, SAW some salmon jumping. Wished we had
Anchors. Who has what, or tried different models, and your thoughts on some
designs. Looking at that one that you fill with rocks/gravel vs one with flukes. 
Thanks.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I've used both. They both work fine but sometimes bottom composition and wind will dictate which is better. Sandy and a little current or wind, the fluke anchors work better. The bag of rocks etc just kind of roll or slide with any kind of wind. You need something that will bite a little. 
I try not to anchor is any kind of woody bottom....logs, stumps etc. 

Muddy bottom, both will work. Hard gravel, fluke anchor. Weeds, fluke anchor. 

Regardless, some type of qucik release system is recommended in case you need to un attach in a hurry for a number of reason. This is critical in current of any kind....which is dangerous and has it's own set of rules for anchoring.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a folding fluke style and it loves the weeds, a bugger to clean off when all clumped up with salad. My son has four- 2 pound triangle lead weights tied together and they hold well and come up clean, and we have a 5th one to add if it is to windy, but who wants ten pounds of lead piled in the yak?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The lead triangle anchors are a very good middle of the road anchor. They don't roll as easy in hard gravel or sandy bottoms. The edges give it some extra bite. Some guys use downrigger weights. The "fins" grab soft ground pretty well I guess.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I have looked for pyramid anchors and found a 15 over. My shark shaped downriggers weights are 8 lbs. Who knows where I could find some lighter?


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

Here is a place that has smaller pyrmid anchors:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Outc...hTypeByFilter=AllProducts&x=0&y=0&Ntt=+anchor


For my yak and pontoon, I use a length of chain. Add more for fast flowing water, etc. Both have advantages. You can drag a small ammount of chain in moving water to slow your drift a little and keep the boat pointed downstream. I also found it convenient to hang the chain over the side of my yak while fishing as I drift down stream. When I get a strike, I:


set the hook
secure my paddle in my lap
reach to the side, grab the chain and throw it overboard
fight/land the fish

Once you get that drill down, it goes pretty smoothly and sure beats being at the mercy of the current.


I find the chain works OK in weeds and grass and will generally slide over rocks and wood. The weak point would probably be it's ability (or relative lack thereof) to stop you fast when moving, like while drifting down a river.

Hope that helps. Have fun out there. Just bought my 3rd yak (first SOT) and am looking forward to some floating before it gets too cold.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

We were in northern lower last week and paddled 3 different lakes on diff days.
Tried fishing using some pix pipe loaded with gravel in tandem with a laundry
soap jug filled with gravel as well. But the smooth sides never slowed me down. Out of the wind it worked of course. Thursday we took the task to Mackinaw City and paddled out to 70Dow for pictures. A light me breeze pushed us back towards the bridge when we stopped for photos. Would like
to try shore to shore, 3.5miles soon. Water was 60 degrees on top. Could see
rocks on bottom in 12 feet of water. Getting the wife a Wind Paddle sail for
Christmas. Thoroughly enjoyed the 9 days off, with the Straits paddling being
the icing on the cake.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

ack.com has a small fluke anchor I may get
for next season. Local boat store has
one similar that I need to measure to
compare to the ack model. Hope to get
Get in one more paddle around here
Before calling it a season.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I just got a 12 ft angling kayak. I will try one of these I have for my decoy jerk rig I use for duck hunting. Steve

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...nknown;cat104791680;cat104714280;cat104290380


----------

